# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Cómo tener una granja autosuficiente en media hectárea

## Bruno Cillóniz

granja_autosuficiente.jpgCada uno tendrá una idea diferente de cómo componer una granja autosuficiente, y es poco probable que haya dos granjas de media hectárea que sigan el mismo plan o que estén completamente de acuerdo en cómo establecer los distintos espacios. Algunas personas tienen miedo de algunos animales, como las vacas. Algunas personas de las cabras, y no saben si podrán mantenerlas fuera de la huerta. Otras no querrán sacrificar a los animales y querrán vender los excedentes, para que sean otros quienes lo hagan; otras no los querrán vender porque saben que los animales morirán. En fin, otras personas sacrificarán a sus propios animales para proporcionar a su familia una carne sana. 
En cuanto a mí, dispongo de una hectárea de tierra, bien drenada, en la que puedo tener una vaca y una cabra, unos cuantos cerdos y tal vez una docena de gallinas. La cabra me puede proveer de leche cuando la vaca no dé. Quizás podría tener incluso dos o más cabras. Me gustaría tener una buena vaca lechera, de modo que me pudiese proveer con los cerdos y la leche. Más importante aún es que con el estiércol de la vacas se abona el suelo, toda la hectárea, sin que tenga que utilizar gran cantidad de fertilizantes artificiales, que de otro modo tendría que utilizar en abundancia.  *Tener una vaca lechera* 
¿Vaca sí o vaca no? Los pros y los contras son muchos y variados en una granja autosuficiente. A favor de tener una vaca es que no hay nada mejor para mantener la salud de la familia, y de la granja, que tener una vaca lechera. Si usted tiene una amplia experiencia en la leche pasteurizada y los productos lácteos adulterados, entonces se dará cuenta de lo importante que es para la familia una leche fresca y cruda. Los cerdos y las aves de corral también pueden recibir su parte de la leche, en especial el suero, que es saludable. Si su huerto se fertiliza con el estiércol de vaca, éste aumentará su fertilidad y obtendrá un mayor rendimiento. 
Por otro lado, la comida de la vaca va a suponer unos cuantos cientos de dólares cada año. Pero en comparación con el beneficio que se obtiene, el ahorro de no comprar productos lácteos, el tener una leche recién ordeñada, más los mejores huevos que obtenga, la carne de pollo y de cerdo, y el aumento de la fertilidad de los suelos, rápidamente se dará cuenta de que una vaca es una buena inversión. 
Sin embargo, hay una cuestión en contra y que usted tendrá que asumir: la responsabilidad de ordeñar la vaca. Para ordeñar una vaca no requiere mucho tiempo, tal vez unos ocho minutos, y es muy agradable hacerlo si se trata de una vaca dócil y tranquila, pero tendrá que hacerlo. La compra de una vaca lechera es algo muy importante, y no debe hacerlo si pasa largos tiempos fuera, a no ser que otra persona de encargue del ordeño, mientras usted está fuera. 
Así que vamos a planificar nuestra granja de un acre (0,4 hectáreas) en el supuesto de que tengamos una vaca lechera.  *Campo de un acre con una vaca en la familia* 
La mitad de la superficie se destinará para hierba, dejando la otra mitad para cultivo ( no teniendo en cuenta el espacio de ocupa la casa y otros edificios colindantes). La mitad de la hierba podría destinarse a pastos permanentes y nunca ararlos, a no ser que planifique rotaciones de cultivo, con lo cual podría ararse cada cuatro años. Si hace esto, es mejor hacerlo en un cuarto del medio acre, de modo que usted plante hierba, trébol y otras hierbas forrajeras en la octava parte de su acre de tierra. Mediante esta rotación de cultivos se obtiene pastos recién sembrados cada año, alrededor los habrá con dos años de antigüedad, algún campo con tres años, y algún otro con cuatro, resultando de este modo las tierras más productivas.  *El pastoreo* 
Al primer síntoma de que la hierba sufre de un sobrepastoreo, coloque la vaca en otro lugar. La hierba crece mejor y produce más si se deja crecer un buen tiempo antes de ser pastoreada de nuevo o se siega, dejándola descansar de nuevo. En la cría intensiva que le estamos proponiendo para esta granja autosuficiente, la forma de hacer el pastoreo es una cuestión esencial. 
La utilización de una cuerda para un área tan pequeña puede funcionar mejor que el uso de cercas eléctricas. Las vacas se acostumbran rápidamente a estar atadas, y es de hecho el sistema que se utiliza en la isla de Jersey. Yo recomiendo una vaca de la raza de Jersey para una granja de un acre, pues estoy convencido que para este propósito es la mejor.   Su medio acre de hierba, una vez que ha crecido, debiera proporcionar a su vaca casi toda la alimentación que necesita para los meses de verano. Es poco probable que pueda destinar parte de este medio acre al cultivo del heno, pero si la hierba crece más rápidamente que lo que la vaca puede comer, entonces se podría reducir la superficie para plantas heno.  *Horticultura intensiva* 
En la otra mitad de la parcela se cultiva un huerto de forma intensa. Se dividirá en cuatro parcelas, en las cuales se realiza la rotación de cultivos de forma estricta. 
La rotación de cultivos podría ser la siguiente: 
Grama ( durante 4 años).
Parcela 1: patatas.
Parcela 2: legumbres (alubias verdes y guisantes).
Parcela 4: vegetales de raíz (zanahoria, remolacha, etc).
Grama de nuevo (durante cuatro años). 
La rotación de cultivos tiene sus ventajas. Una carta parte de sus tierras de cultivo estarán recién aradas, con un suelo muy fértil debido a la fertilidad acumulada por el cultivo de la hierba, el trébol y otras hierbas que acaban de ser aradas, más el abono del estiércol de vaca. Debido a que su vaca se alimentará en invierno con el heno que compre, pisando y defecando en la paja, tendrá una enorme cantidad de estiércol y abono, estupendo para fertilizar sus tierras. 
Todos los residuos de las cosechas los puede consumir la vaca, los cerdos o las aves de corral, y me sorprendería que después de seguir este plan de rotación de cultivos y del pastoreo durante algunos años, no comprobase que su acre de tierra ha aumentado enormemente en fertilidad, produciendo más alimentos que muchas granjas de 10 acres que son explotados con fines comerciales.  *Rotación de cultivos en medio acre* 
Algunos lamentan que al tener la mitad del acre con hierba, se limita el espacio del huerto a sólo medio acre. Pero en realidad la mitad de un acre es mucho, y quizás produzca más alimentos que si usted cultivase el acre entero sin la rotación, ya que del otro modo aumenta mucho la fertilidad del suelo. Va a obtener más plantas en esta parcela que si utilizase el acre entero, sin tener la vaca o desechando la hierba.  *Consejos para una granja autosuficiente* 
La vaca lechera no podrá estar al aire libre durante todo el año. Debe pasar la mayor parte del invierno en el interior, y aprovechar el tiempo seco para hacer ejercicio y estar en el exterior. Las vacas no se benefician de estar fuera durante el invierno, siendo mejor que estén en el interior, alimentándose de la hierba almacenada. 
En verano puede salir de noche y de día, mientras haya suficiente hierba y no se produzca un sobre pastoreo. Verá que su vaca no tiene necesidad de heno durante el verano, pero dependerá totalmente de él durante el invierno, y tendrá que plantearse el comprar por lo menos una tonelada. Y si además quiere criar algunos terneros y adquieran un cierto tamaño, es probable que necesite una mayor cantidad. 
He mantenido a mi vaca sobre una abundante capa de paja, que se convirtió en una buena capa de abono, y puedo añadir más paja limpia todos los días. He ordeñado a mi vaca durante dos años, y con la leche hice buena mantequilla y queso, pudiéndose almacenar sin problemas. 
Se puede mantener a una vaca en un espacio que tenga el piso de cemento, echando diariamente una cama de paja. Hay que eliminar la paja sucia todos los días, y amontonando con cuidado el estiércol se puede conseguir suficiente abono para todo el acre. 
Los cerdos también tendrán que ser confinados en un habitáculo durante parte del año (también se les puede proporcionar paja), pues es una finca de 1 acre es poco probable que la tierra esté lo suficientemente fresca para mantenerlos sanos. Lo mejor sería un habitáculo móvil con una cerca móvil, pero podría haber una pocilga permanente en su lugar. 
Los cerdos no tienen por qué estar durante mucho tiempo al aire libre; pueden pasar parte de su tiempo en la octava parte del espacio destinado a los pastizales, pudiendo ir a las tierras de cultivo después de haber recogido la cosecha. Sólo podrá hacer esto si hay tiempo suficiente antes de sembrar la siguiente cosecha. 
En cuanto a la comida, tendrá que comprar un poco de trigo, de cebada y de maíz. Esta alimentación, complementada con la leche descremada y el suero, y algunos productos de la huerta especialmente destinados a cultivos forrajeros, será suficiente para alimentarlos. 
Y si un vecino tuviera un verraco, podría tener unos 20 lechones al año, dos o tres de los cuales se podrían mantener para engorde y suministrarle jamón, tocino y otros productos. El resto de los lechones se podrían vender como animales destetados ( lechones de 8 a 12 semanas de edad), y que probablemente le diesen el suficiente dinero como para pagar la comida que tendría que comprar para los otros animales. Si usted no puede obtener un verraco, siempre puede comprar animales destetados, que puedo engordar para su uso personal.   Las aves de corral podrían tener una casa permanente en una de las esquinas del huerto, o preferentemente en los recintos móviles, ya que se pueden colocar en diferentes lugares para que fertilicen el suelo con sus excrementos. Yo no recomendaría una gran cantidad de aves, ya que una docena de gallinas dan los suficientes huevos como para mantener a una pequeña familia, con unos cuantos para vender o regalar en verano. Tendrá que comprar un poco de grano, y en invierno darlas un suplemento de proteínas, a menos que usted tenga suficiente grano. Puede plantar girasol, trigo u otros cultivos específicos para ellas. 
Si se tiene una cabra en lugar de una vaca, o además de la vaca, puede pastorear de una forma similar, sin embargo, no tendría tanto suero ni leche descremada para criar a los cerdos y las aves de corral, y no se acumula tanto abono para fertilizar la tierra, al menos tanto como podría dar la vaca. Pero por otro lado, no tendrá que comprar tanto heno o paja. Para un agricultor que quiere tener una grana autosuficiente, las cabras son una buena opción. 
Los cultivos de la huerta serían los comunes (frutas y verduras), además de los cultivos forrajeros para alimentar a los animales. Tenga en cuenta que cualquier cultivo de la huerta es adecuado para los animales, así como los excedentes los pueden consumir. También se puede elaborar compost con los restos de los cultivos del huerto. 
En la mitad del acre, si se cultiva algo de trigo, quizás pueda mantener a los animales, no del todo, aunque sí a algunas aves de corral. A continuación se práctica la rotación de cultivos como se describió anteriormente, pero tendrá que sustituir el trigo por la hierba y el trébol. Si usted es vegetariano, esta puede ser una buena solución. Pero no conseguirá fertilizar el suelo tanto como si tuviese algunos animales.  _Este artículo es un extracto de Vida Autosufciente y cómo vivirla, escrito por el fallecido John Seymour, publicado por primera por Dorling Kindersley en Gran Bretaña en 1976. El libro se ha convertido en un clásico. _ *Fuente: Agriculturers.com*Temas similares: Alquilo Terreno para Granja - Lurin Artículo: Producir con calidad ambiental consolidará a Perú como país de renta media VENTA  GRANJA DE CUYES Vendo Terreno para Granja Granja de langostinos

----------


## lbsilvina

Gran trabajo con el desarrollo de este tema, en realidad cuando se habla de una granja de pequeño tamaño se piensa que es sencillo poder manejarla, pero hay que tener en cuentas muchos aspectos que no siempre conocemos, muchos saludos y gracias.   planta de hormigon

----------

